# USB Network Adapter keeps disconnecting after returning fro



## xpert104 (Apr 1, 2020)

For the past week I have noticed that every time I turn on my laptop from sleep mode, my USB Ethernet network adapter keeps disconnecting and reconnecting itself until I unplug and re-plug the adapter.
(Link to video:


http://imgur.com/Yjn7vb4

)

This is starting to get really annoying as i have to re-plug it every single time. Does anyone know why this is happening or know a way to fix this?

*Things I have already tried with no luck:*


Updating / rolling back Realtek USB GBe Family Controller driver
Unselecting Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power option for above driver
Enabling Wake on Magic Packet for above driver
Disabling USB selective suspend setting in power options
Trying different USB ports
The other port only disconnects and reconnects once and the works, however would randomly disconnect every hour or so and reconnect itself again.
Ports dont seem to be the issue as I have a USB hub attached to other devices which work perfectly


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

Although your question included an impressive amount of detail, You did fail to mention the make and model of the USB Ethernet adapter itself.
Have you checked the manufacturers website for Driver or Firmware updates?

Personally, I do not trust sleep mode as it often leads to problems like this. I set my laptop to only turn off the display when I close the lid, rather than full sleep. If I am not going to use it for a while, I do a full shutdown. This has the benefit of preserving the battery.


----------

